# 72 stock intake manifold and gasket issue



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

I have a Fel Pro rebuild engine gasket kit. It has two different intake gaskets in the kit. Neither one seem to fully cover the sealing areas. I'm not sure what the gasket should cover. 
One, there are two big holes (about 3/4" dia.) in the heads on each end. The gaskets are long enough to cover one or the other, not both. 
Two, Near the middle of the head, the tall port, the one gasket I felt was right to match that, leaves a bit of the top of the port exposed with no sealing. The other gasket has a smaller square rather than rectangle shape for that port, so I felt that wasn't the correct gasket. 
What have those of you who've done this experienced with gasket sealing?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Use the two intake gaskets in the full gasket kit that have the two small crossover holes. IF you had an engine with '65-71 heads & intake, you would use one small crossover hole intake gasket, & one large crossover hole intake gasket.


----------



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

I just visited Wallace site. So, the small upper void in head is just a hollow for heat? Nothing else exits that upper head void in my 7k3 heads? I can be left unsealed? 
What are the 3/4 " holes on ends for? Do they take a separate seal?


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

"...What are the 3/4 " holes on ends for? Do they take a separate seal? "


The rear hole on the driver side, takes a freeze plug.

The rear hole on the passenger side takes a heater hose nipple. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1965-81-Po...190562262979?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10

The front holes are covered by the water crossover part of the intake manifold. Therefore the round holes in the gaskets will cover the front holes in the heads.


"...Nothing else exits that upper head void in my 7k3 heads?...can be left unsealed? 

Correct.


----------



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

Thank you. I do have the water outlet nipple in there yet. So, I need to get a freeze plug for the other side and the gaskets then go forward on the heads.


----------



## Philip122147 (12 mo ago)

Pinion head said:


> Use the two intake gaskets in the full gasket kit that have the two small crossover holes. IF you had an engine with '65-71 heads & intake, you would use one small crossover hole intake gasket, & one large crossover hole intake gasket.


 can some one tell me how to order a intake gasket with a small exhaust port and a large one .


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Philip122147 said:


> can some one tell me how to order a intake gasket with a small exhaust port and a large one .


You are most likely asking about the exhaust crossover passage found on the intake and head. 

Take a look at this list of intake gaskets and you will see an assortment of them. You will see the gaskets that have a large opening, then an insert that goes in that opening to either block it off, or fitted with a smaller opening. You want to get the correct one for your head/intake combination.



https://butlerperformance.com/c-1234822-gaskets-and-freeze-plugs-intake-manifold-gaskets.html


----------

